# Argh when will my Daughter start school?



## Vicyi

I am really confused now. I always thought my DD wouldnt start school for another 2 years (she has just turned 3) but i have been told my several people she will start next year? 
Her birthday is 29th August 2007 and i always knew she would be one of the youngest but this seems really young as she will only be 4yrs and 6days when school commences next year?
Can anyone help?


----------



## angelmummy

hi there, yes if your daughter turns 4 in august next year she will start school in the september so will be one of youngest in year. my son starts tomorrow and was only 4 in july so is 4 years and 2 months and he seems young to be going cause obviously some of the kids will be nearly 5. i think the cut off date is last day of august.

x


----------



## Vicyi

That just seems sooo young! :( Luckily she acts quite old for her age as she hangs about with my BFs kids who are 6, 4 & 2 so she can do quite alot and she has been outta nappies etc for quite a while but there are some kids i know who havent even started potty training yet and they are of a similar age to her. It seems mental they start school in less than a year!


----------



## kiwimama

That seems pretty bizarre. Here kids start school at age 5. They start school in whatever term they turn 5. So if they turn 5 on say 7th August but term 4 doesn't start until mid Sept, then they will start in mid Sept, once they are 5. When they first go to school they are put in a new entrants class, where they are helped to settle and learn basic things. Some kids may only stay in the new entrant class for one term, while others may be in the new entrant class for 4 terms, depending on whether they turned 5 at the start of the year or the end of the year. 
I think being just over 4 years old when they start school is way too young, infact I'm inclined to think that starting school at age 5 is too young, especially I think for boys. Oh well, just have to do what the law states I guess.. :)


----------



## Ley

if she turned 3 on August 27th then she is actually entitled to a free nursery place right now.
Kids get free nursery from the term after they turn 3 up until they start reception class.
It's not compulsory but it helps them get used to being away from parents and socialising with other children etc...


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Yeah she will start the september after her 4th birthday.

My son is a august 13th baby so he was the same age when he started. He also has autism so is mentally behind a bit and he goes mainstream and he coped fine. Its hard when they are so lil though :9 Try not to worry x


----------



## sabby52

That is so young :( over here if you are 4 on or after the 1st July you wont start school until the following year. Dec starts school 1 month before he turn 5.


----------



## Vicyi

Thanks Ley. She is already at nursery 3 afternoons a week. x


----------



## AppleBlossom

Grace will turn 4 on 2nd July 2012 so will only be 4 years and 2 months when she starts school. Seems so young! But in the UK at least, if you are 4 before September then you start school then. If you were 4 in October say, then you wouldn't start until the next September when you were almost 5


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

She will be fine. My son just slots in now. I wanted to hold him back a year but I am glad I didnt (that and a few other reasons why I couldnt) 

She will be fine xx


----------



## morri

kiwimama said:


> That seems pretty bizarre. Here kids start school at age 5. They start school in whatever term they turn 5. So if they turn 5 on say 7th August but term 4 doesn't start until mid Sept, then they will start in mid Sept, once they are 5. When they first go to school they are put in a new entrants class, where they are helped to settle and learn basic things. Some kids may only stay in the new entrant class for one term, while others may be in the new entrant class for 4 terms, depending on whether they turned 5 at the start of the year or the end of the year.
> I think being just over 4 years old when they start school is way too young, infact I'm inclined to think that starting school at age 5 is too young, especially I think for boys. Oh well, just have to do what the law states I guess.. :)

Here kids start school at 6 years :). but 90% I would say go to Kindergarten(nursery) from 3 to 6y.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

morri said:


> kiwimama said:
> 
> 
> That seems pretty bizarre. Here kids start school at age 5. They start school in whatever term they turn 5. So if they turn 5 on say 7th August but term 4 doesn't start until mid Sept, then they will start in mid Sept, once they are 5. When they first go to school they are put in a new entrants class, where they are helped to settle and learn basic things. Some kids may only stay in the new entrant class for one term, while others may be in the new entrant class for 4 terms, depending on whether they turned 5 at the start of the year or the end of the year.
> I think being just over 4 years old when they start school is way too young, infact I'm inclined to think that starting school at age 5 is too young, especially I think for boys. Oh well, just have to do what the law states I guess.. :)
> 
> Here kids start school at 6 years :). but 90% I would say go to Kindergarten(nursery) from 3 to 6y.Click to expand...

Year R is still pretty much lots of play. They dont force learning they are not ready for in year R. They will not be sitting down writing lines. Its just a bit more structured than preschool but still lots of play.


----------



## nikkiangel83

Ah, see I was under the impression that if they were a young 4 then they would have the option to start in the following April.


----------



## pandv

On a side note you should be applying for your school place about now - make sure to get the forms from your local authority. My son goes to a catholic school and we had to apply directly to the school as well as through our LA.


----------



## Mom23monkies

in my school district children dont start school untill they are five going on six
Where my kids go they have to be five years old BEFORE the first day of school
If you want your daughter to go to preschool next year then that is different
But Kindergarten (not sure if you are in the US or UK) here starts at five
and If you are in the US and they want your DD to start next year its well with in your rights to sign a waiver delaying her first year of school
My advice would be to call the elementary school and ask them directly


----------



## Mom23monkies

ok so I just realized you are in the UK I appologize


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

nikkiangel83 said:


> Ah, see I was under the impression that if they were a young 4 then they would have the option to start in the following April.

You can legally hold them back BUT they will not be able to go into year R they will have to start straight into year 1 which is pointless lol x


----------



## Cheryl xx

pandv said:


> On a side note you should be applying for your school place about now - make sure to get the forms from your local authority. My son goes to a catholic school and we had to apply directly to the school as well as through our LA.

Same here, places go fast and the forms for next year should be out soon. You should think about getting his name down so they send you the forms hun xx


----------



## morri

that os pointless indeed- here kids have a check up before they start school and f the doctor sees anything that would be hindering a entrance at age 6 they do a assessment at school which is to show whether the child is ready for school. sure there are some cases where it may also be controversial- but it also leaves the chance for kids to be in a preschool or kindergarten before they start school finally at age 7.
Also if they find during the first year that the kid is not ready it may go back to pre school- this is an rare happening I'd say it happened to one who was a couple of years below me and I think that case it must have been severe because it is surely quite hard to degrade a kid within a year(also she would be teased after school for that)


----------



## billy2mm

you daughter wont start school till she turns 5. she will start pre-school at 4.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

The OP is from england which means her LO will start the September after her 4th birthday x


----------



## special_kala

Rivers birthday is in october so she will spend 2 years in pre school and start school a month before she is 6 ( i think)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

special_kala said:


> Rivers birthday is in october so she will spend 2 years in pre school and start school a month before she is 6 ( i think)

she will start the september before her 5th Birthday xxx


----------



## HannahsMummy

In England, your child will start school the September after their 4th Birthday. So if they are 4 on the 30th August, they will start school about 3 days later! However, they will not be expected to go into school for the full day and will only do half days up until Christmas. Different schools have different policies as far as this is concerned so it's best to check with your local schools.

There are different rules in different countries, but that is how it works in England. The child will go into year R which is a lot more play than learning.


----------



## HannahsMummy

special_kala said:


> Rivers birthday is in october so she will spend 2 years in pre school and start school a month before she is 6 ( i think)

No, she will start the month before she is 5. She will be one of the oldest in her class though.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Yeah my daughter was 4 in June and she is half days until December.

My son is august baby and started just 2 weeks after his 4th birthday x


----------



## Terangela

Here it is different in each province and it can differ in each school division. Our DD started Kindergarten this year. She turns 5 in November. The cut off to be 5 is February 28th. In some private schools in our area the cut off is September 30th or December 1st. I wanted to send our DD to a private school in the area but their cut off date was September 30th and she would have to wait another year to start. She was in Preschool for a year and a half two days a week before hand. Considering she is already reading and writing I thought waiting one more year would be silly.


----------

